# SA still a good trader?



## ultraswan (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm looking at a 1BR Dik unit.  Is the trading still strong for that location?  Sounds like the trading power fluctuates a bit.  A good buy or should I look elsewhere for low maintanance?


----------



## thecypher (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been doing great trades with my 2 SA weeks for the last 6 years. They also deposit into RCI for a decent amount of Points (Points for Weeks Deposit). I get 53,500 RCI Points per week (3BR Red Week) and I pay about $360 per week per year in maint.


----------



## catwgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Sudwala and Durban Sands are still working well for me.


----------



## bmilne (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have owned 4 weeks at Dik for several years.  They traded very well for about the first five years, then when RCI-SA was merged in RCI International, its trading power diminished somewhat.  Now it varies from year to year.  Last year I would give it a "fair" rating...this year however, has been "excellent", and the weeks are basically the same as I had last year.  There are some real positives about Dikhololo.  Very reasonable maint. fees, and a tremendous improvement in their communications with owners.  Depositing weeks there used to be a nightmare.  The last few years, it has been greatly improved and now is an extremely smooth operation.

Hope this helps...Regards...Bruce


----------



## KarenP (Mar 26, 2009)

If you want to trade into the areas that have lots of potential trades (Orlando, Branson, Dominican Republic, etc.) or can go off-season, then Dik is a great bargain.  If you want to trade into a certain resort during peak periods, then I'd rethink purchasing Dik to trade.

I have gotten very good trades with my 2 bedroom Dik over the years, and I just got my daughter and future son-in-law a one bedroom in Freeport beginning Oct. 25 for their honeymoon.


----------



## scrapbook nut (Mar 26, 2009)

*Still happy with Dikhololo*

It may not be the strongest trader but it's still working great with me. I still have to plan around school vacations. My last few year's trades have included:

Hawaii - 2BR GC in July 07
Morritts Grand Cayman 2BR GC- April school vacation 2008
Banff Canada - 2BR July 08
Smugglers Notch VT 3BR GC- Aug 08
2 weeks in Germany - July 09
St Martin - Feb school vacation 2010
Hawaii - 2BR July 2010

I plan over a year ahead - but it's definitely still working for me.


----------



## ultraswan (Mar 26, 2009)

Great info, guys!  Thanks!


----------



## robtug (Apr 4, 2009)

Those of you still getting good trades...are they in peak or off peak time? I have been trading for many years now and find its been very hard to find anything decent now even in orlando where I have always traded before. I go during march break (mid march) and christmas holidays (around 17th december). I could not find anything half decent with my two different weeks at dikololo and sudwala. I think RCI has definitely done something to lower the value of the sa timeshares.
I would definitely re-consider before I buy SA again.


----------



## DianeV (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not getting as good of trades even for summer in Orlando like I used to. I have had an ongoing search with 33 possible resorts and they are not giving me any. These are plenty of resorts I have been able to pull for summer and other times in the past...this is Dikhololo


----------



## CCinLA (Apr 6, 2009)

I own a 1-br. float week at Dik.  I think my 2008 deposit is a pretty good trader (able to see a 2br OKW at X'mas time) and my 2009 deposit is just so-so.  In fact, the 2009 deposit pulled about 50,000 less available units than the 2008 one when I signed onto the RCI exchange site.

If anyone has suggestions on deposit strategies for better traders, I would appreciate knowing them. Thanks!


----------

